# ??Labor??



## corykid225 (Oct 23, 2006)

I have a pregnant 24 karat gold dust molly, such as the one in one of the posts on here (she is also about that size). Since 24 hours ago she has been showing signs of labor, staying away from everyone and having some fish chasing her and nipping at where her babies come out, and also her gravid spot has gotten closer and closer to where the fry come out. But she hasnt had anything yet since these signs started. Is this anything I should be worried about?? :fish: thanks for the help!


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Naw don't worry about it.
Sometimes you think that there about to have there fry, then they don't.
But if your eager to have fry it all seems to take alot longer than it really does.

Try doing a water change, for I heard that this causes the fish to want to give birth, but I don't know if its true or not.
Although lots of time when my livebearers have fry its after a water change


----------



## corykid225 (Oct 23, 2006)

Can someone please help! she is still showing signs and it has been 3 days! I went ahead tonight and put her in the big breeder box to get her away fromt he male, and her gravid spot today is closer and she had some clear fluid coming out of her baby hole lol what is this? thnaks for the help.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about it. Fish are pretty good about having babies when they're ready, not when WE think they are ready.


----------



## corykid225 (Oct 23, 2006)

Do you think it is ok that I put her in the breeder box. O really our trick or treaters wont be out till tuesday night.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I've never used a breeder box so I wouldn't know what to recommend with that. 

Our trick or treating ends in about 15 minutes. It was from 4-7 pm today. They don't like kids out in the evenings during the school week for some reason.


----------



## corykid225 (Oct 23, 2006)

o well i took her out cause i didnt wanna stress her further. Wow its already eight here. Bummer about the short trick or treating.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Better than it used to be. They used to make it 1-4pm, in the middle of the day. What fun is that?


----------



## corykid225 (Oct 23, 2006)

wow that is really dumb.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Breeder nets tend to stress the fish out.
For they have to have the fry in there, and not where they want to.
But they do work, they just stress the mother fish out some.

If you have plenty of plants, and hiding places in your tank then you should not need to worry about losing to many of the fry. She'll have them, then you'll think that every single one got eaten. Then 2 weeks later a whole bunch young fry just start coming out of nowhere.
Happens all the time for me:x


----------



## PlatyLady (Oct 27, 2006)

I had that happen with my very first batch of fry ever. The mother was pregnant forever, then suddenly one day she got very thin. I thought all of the babies must have been eaten or sucked into the filter (since I was not intentionally breeding them or using a breeding net), but then one day a week or two later I was rearranging some of my plants and decor and suddenly three fry popped out of nowhere.


----------



## corykid225 (Oct 23, 2006)

Lol thats funny. Well mine eventually gave birth, 5 fry, and now i am down to two because i dont have them in a breeder box or anything. Juat letting nature take its course.  Lol


----------

